

Show HN: I made an app for streaking...travel streaking - hawkharris
http://mapstreak.com/

======
hawkharris
I mentioned under the "Get Invited" form that I do not collect phone numbers
or other location data, but in case anyone would like extra assurance of
privacy, feel free to check out the open-source code:

[https://github.com/codyromano/Map-
Streak/tree/develop](https://github.com/codyromano/Map-Streak/tree/develop)

